# so now i am sooo confused ......which do i buy ...



## laotsu42 (Feb 21, 2004)

i have been looking at replacing my road bike and maybe getting a single speed or cross bike as well 

but i can't decide which would be better now ...just lost my commuter tonight (scatante r-650 with ultegra group ) so the decision is more important now   

was thinking of getting the LeMond poprad for around town and maybe a trip or to on some of the smother trails that are 15-20 miles away from my house  but then i saw the lemond sarthe and then went and tested out one of the carbon steel frames to gauge size and am now thinking i need the Zürich ...

and then i found myself looking at the lemond filmore for comuting...seems if i fiddle with a bit when i park it some one would have a hell of a time riding off with it ...

should i get the poprad or the fillmore for commuting ? 

and should i get a Zürich or the sarthe for my joy ride ...

thanks


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

You have some hard decisions to make. When I have tough choices like that, I always get the green one.


----------

